# First Fattie - Breakfast Fattie with q-view



## cinnamonkc (Jun 9, 2008)

So I finally did it!

After the salmon Friday night and the brisket and ribs on Saturday, I made a breakfast fatty for Sunday.

Jimmy Dean 50% lower fat sausage, herb and garlic cream cheese, scrambeled eggs, bacon and mushrooms.
I forgot the grated cheese, but it was still good.

Smoked at 225 until the temp came up to 170.  It turned out yummy.  No leaks!!  Which was my biggest concern.  I was afraid to put the probe in for fear it would all leak out the hole!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I pre cooked the bacon and eggs then just rolled everything in.
Thanks everyone for their advice on this one!  I'm glad I finally did one.  I want to try an Italian one next...

Italian sausage on the outside, marinara and mozzarella on the inside...


----------



## fireguy (Jun 9, 2008)

that looks awsome...gonna try a breakfast fatty soon myself.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 9, 2008)

Excellent job on the FATTY KC,it looks mighty tasty.


----------



## seboke (Jun 9, 2008)

Great looking fatty CKC!!  Have not had much time to spend in the SMF over the weekend, gotta go find your salmon and brisket posts!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice job Karen. How many eggs did you end up using?


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 9, 2008)

I used six  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Got some great advice


----------



## 1894 (Jun 9, 2008)

MMMMmmmm that looks and sounds Great


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 9, 2008)

Fantabulous. Is that a word????? fantastic and fabulous. Great fatty.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 9, 2008)

One of my favorite words!!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh yeah! Very nice!

Garlic and herb cream cheese? Who'da thunk it?

Kudos!


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 9, 2008)

Great job.  I never thought of scrambled eggs and bacon in a Fatty.  That gives me the idea of a biscuits and gravey filling on one and eggs and bacon on another for breakfast.   Thank you very much. Semper Fi.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 9, 2008)

Definitely a good lookin' first fatty, Karen! Props to getting over the hurdle of the first one, looks like it turned out really well! Nice smoke ring


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 9, 2008)

Yummy...biscuits and gravy wrapped in sausage...Nice!!


----------



## monicotti (Jun 10, 2008)

Yummy, Drool
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Nice job!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Mmmm. KC, looks great!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I did one with hard boiled eggs once, with syrup and breakfast spices, ginger, etc.  it was really good.


----------



## erain (Jun 10, 2008)

great lookin breakfast fatty karen, great job!!!! mite have to try one of them breakfast ones. way ta go!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mighty fine lookin FATTY CKC. Were the eggs completely cooked or did you leave them a little under cooked?


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought about leaving them a little undercooked but then one of the wonderful folks here mentioned that the sausage would keep them moist so I cooked them all the way.  They were just fine.


----------



## krusher (Jun 10, 2008)

that looks great!  Havent tryed on myself but am looking foward to makeing one myself.
good job!


----------



## blacklab (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice fatty. 
Love breakfest fatties. I did one a while back with JD reg, scambbled eggs, hormel corned beef hash, and pepper jack cheese.


----------



## teeotee (Jun 10, 2008)

Good job on the first fatty, looks awesome. Breakfast fatty is on my someday list.

Do try an italian sausage fatty, the wife and i prefer them to regular sausage. Have done one with just green chillis, pepperjack and garlic. Then on Sunday tried a pizza-esque fatty. Italian saus, pepperoni, canadian bacon, Italian 6 cheese blend and garlic and onion spag sauce. It was good but next time would leave out the sauce and go with more cheese.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 10, 2008)

That sounds great Tee,
I'm going to try it this weekend!
Thanks!!


----------



## teeotee (Jun 10, 2008)

No problem KC. 

The only reason i'd leave out the sauce is because it all got absorbed into the meat. Tasted good but made it a little mushy!! 

When i get home i'll get some pics posted. I took  the pics but haven't really had time to post yet.


----------



## racemonkey (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, I've never heard of a fattie. Will have to try it. What is the cooking time in the smoker usually for one????


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 10, 2008)

About 2 hours.  You can stuff them with almost anything you like.  And the outside should be a pound of sausage or ground meat.  Just be careful that you don't overstuff it!


----------



## 1894 (Jun 10, 2008)

What KC said , internal temp into the low 160's F


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh yeah...forgot that part.  Thanks 1894!


----------



## dingle (Jun 11, 2008)

I did a breakfast fatty this past weekend. I sliced some left over salt potatos, 8oz can of sliced mushrooms and some cheddar cheese. After rolling and smoking to 160-165 degrees I let it rest while frying some eggs sunny-side up. Sliced the fatty and topped with a fried egg. It was excellent. A friend of mine even stuck that between two slices of toast!
Hmmmmm.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 11, 2008)

That sounds great!  My list of fatty "To Dos" has gotten huge!  And to think I resisted the fatty craze?


----------



## dingle (Jun 11, 2008)

KC, I have definitely enjoyed some a lot more than others. This was by far the best one I have made. And should have made two!!


----------



## mkgfirefighter (Jun 23, 2008)

i have never heard of a fattie i will have to try this out for sure.....


----------



## ck311 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice job!  After checking all this goodness on the fatties I will have to try to make one


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice, KC.


----------

